# Here is a nice simple book case that I built



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

This is a sturdy but simple book case but very nice look. Here is the video .




Still needs kick at the bottom and plugs at the top for pocket holes and a back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

simple and elegant...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Holds books, looks good, fun to make. What else could someone want?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Gary


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice bookshelf, Gary. What stain did you use?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting. I had used a couple of the stair treads for the bracing on the clamp cart drilling holes and suing dowels for ladder type of contraption. I had thought they could be used for projects like this. Looks like a good starter project for someone without many tools. Interestingly enough the followup video for me was a 



 one for a bookshelf as well which I had built maybe 30 years ago after getting his book that had the plans. Even did an entertainment center based on the same carcass design which we still use today although it was built with a cubby for a 27" TV and now have a 46" flat screen sitting on top instead. Time to redesign that and make it current. No need for the VHS tape storage, cassettes and such but still need want the adjustable shelves for the stereo equipment including the turntable. I have a rather extensive collection of vinyl of both early rock and classical that will never get stored away while I'm still breathing. The height however could be reduced so I'm not looking so high at the TV......or I could simply wall hang the TV. 

Looks like a nice solid bookcase Gary.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the video, but 10 stitches in the belly for slipping with the chisel and minor surgery for re attaching the forefinger and thumb on the front of the circular saw. I hate stupid when shown in videos.

CAD-Man


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice bookcase.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice functional bookcase that will hold lots of books.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Paul not a stain it's Infinity interior latex wall paint Dark brown. Definitely sturdier than cheap press wood furniture for about same price. I put the plugs in the pocket holes 
painted the kick for the bottom. Added a reinforcing board for under top shelf. Need to sand plugs and touch up . Install the back. Screwed up cut the back to wrong size . I knew the shelf length was 37.5 inches. I forgot to add 2 inches for the the side pieces. I'm going to build some shelves for my wife and I will make the shelf width 36
and the handy panels width will add 1.5 inches .


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Regarding Bruce comment, I saw it immediately.
It is also curious that there is not sawdust in the workshop.
Nevertheless, the bookcase looks fine.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Alexis your right this isn't my shop but I volunteer at a Nursing home and build projects with residents. There is a man there that likes woodworking and we have build projects. I cut the parts at home and assemble them there this is activity center. That resident is getting this bookcase for his room. I have thread on here with projects we have built. I'll have to take a picture of my small shop. Most of the work takes place in my carport. However they let me do work in that room in winter months paint and assembly.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a Picture of completed book case.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

My complements on the bookcase and for helping at the nursing home. I might be giving you a call in a few years to build one for me.:wink:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

By the way I solved my problem of cutting the panel for the back wrong width. The panel was still the 8 ft I just cut the panel to the 39.5 inches. Turned the panel the other way the short part is in the back just like like a press wood cheap bookcase the luwan panel grain still looks ok.


----------

